# Wot? No Apprentice 2013 Thread?



## bouncer_the_dog (Apr 30, 2013)

It looks like this years will be a horrific car crash. Again. Check out the douchebags: http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p017h0j7/profiles/candidates






A candidate yesterday.

I find the awfulness of this program utterly compelling. I assume this year they will all be plotting amazing new businesses for lordalun to chuck money and swearwords at.

I wonder if the beeboids have filled it with silicon roundabout startup types? If they did they should have about 500 candidates and fire them in swathes of 30 or 40 at a time.. just a thought.

Oh yeah and it seems lordalun saw off Stella's tribunal as well..


----------



## paulhackett (Apr 30, 2013)

Superficial response to seeing their photos is Foxtons..


----------



## souljacker (Apr 30, 2013)

Brilliant! Love the Apprentice (although the format is showing a few cracks now).

It looks like another great bunch of cunts for me to laugh at. Bring it on.


----------



## souljacker (Apr 30, 2013)

Here's a great example of cuntishness from some dude called Jordan:

*I’ve worked in third world countries and first world countries. I know what it’s like to struggle to feed kids and I know what it’s like to fly in a private jet.*


----------



## paulhackett (Apr 30, 2013)

And by week 4 he'll know what it's like to sit in the back of a taxi having been fired


----------



## clicker (Apr 30, 2013)

souljacker said:


> Here's a great example of cuntishness from some dude called Jordan:
> 
> *I’ve worked in third world countries and first world countries. I know what it’s like to struggle to feed kids and I know what it’s like to fly in a private jet.*


I hate him/her already....and i hoped to be so unjugdemental this year


----------



## zoooo (May 1, 2013)

> She says the brand she is most inspired by is MAC, because they have created a product that most women think they can’t live without.


Most women? Seriously?
What a twunt.
She does have about 20 women's worth on her face though.


----------



## weltweit (May 1, 2013)

Had a quick browse, seems like a collection of totally likeable candidates this year (not).

Why do they do it? why does Sir Alan do it? why do people watch it?

CarCrash tv I recon ....


----------



## kabbes (May 1, 2013)

Needs a new boss.  Suralan is utterly played out.  Don't know if I can even be bothered to watch it this year.


----------



## weltweit (May 1, 2013)

kabbes said:


> Needs a new boss. Suralan is utterly played out. Don't know if I can even be bothered to watch it this year.


Who would you recommend?
What about Branson?


----------



## kabbes (May 1, 2013)

weltweit said:


> Who would you recommend?
> What about Branson?


Anybody, frankly.  Me.


----------



## Fez909 (May 1, 2013)

That easyjet tosser would be good.


----------



## zoooo (May 1, 2013)

I hate Alan (he can get fucked if he thinks I'll call him Sir) as much as the tossers on it now. 
I do quite like Nick, but I can see him on lovely non-annoying Countdown.


----------



## RedDragon (May 1, 2013)

It was nice seeing Margaret hanging with the ancient egyptians the other night.


----------



## RedDragon (May 1, 2013)

Suits you.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (May 5, 2013)

RedDragon said:


> Suits you.


 
_'says that people would describe him as passionate, charming and determined, but he can be too much of a perfectionist.'_

He also has a small mouth, and therefore cannot be trusted.


----------



## Part 2 (May 5, 2013)

It's the fists I'm drawn to. Could be violence in the house.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (May 7, 2013)

Apparently they will be selling loo paper tonight.


----------



## isvicthere? (May 7, 2013)

Will the women -sorry, the girls! - win the first task? They usually do.


----------



## Spymaster (May 7, 2013)

I just can't believe that such fucking twats like this lot actually exist.


----------



## paulhackett (May 7, 2013)

I'm all face-palmed out already


----------



## joustmaster (May 7, 2013)

utter utter wankers


----------



## spanglechick (May 7, 2013)

i'm utterly mesmerised by Alex's eyebrows. To the point where I checked his bbc page to see if he was a drag act.


----------



## paulhackett (May 7, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> i'm utterly mesmerised by Alex's eyebrows. To the point where I checked his bbc page to see if he was a drag act.


 
He is. Katherine Jenkins.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 7, 2013)

Imagine spending weeks in a house with that lot.


----------



## Stigmata (May 7, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> i'm utterly mesmerised by Alex's eyebrows. To the point where I checked his bbc page to see if he was a drag act.


 
I thought he was a replicant.

My favourite bit: "I'm tired of clichés... Actions speak louder than words."


----------



## weltweit (May 7, 2013)

So I relented on my promise not to watch and I saw this one.

So many two faced ego centric obnoxious people, in the same program! Incredible.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 7, 2013)

bunch.of.cunts.


----------



## Part 2 (May 7, 2013)

I'm looking forward to seeing Alex's other face when he takes that fucking scary mask off. The picture in the op is nothing compared to how weird he is on the show.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 7, 2013)

SRS question. does the wierd looking welsh geezer have plastic surgery? she says he does, i say he doesn't he just looks like that, and i don't know how we'll find out otherwise.


----------



## Part 2 (May 7, 2013)

I thought maybe a bit of botox


----------



## weltweit (May 7, 2013)

So, what about Jaz, should she have gone?

I know a few teachers who have that sort of bossy demeaner, it seems to come with the job and never fails to irritate me.


----------



## Spymaster (May 7, 2013)

weltweit said:


> So, what about Jaz, should she have gone?


 
I couldn't care less, tbh. They're all totally slappable.

I would say that while I couldn't stand Jaz on _The Apprentice_, she actually seemed quite a pleasant girl on _You're Fired._


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 7, 2013)

Spymaster said:


> I couldn't care less, tbh. They're all totally slappable.
> 
> I would say that while I couldn't stand Jaz on _The Apprentice_, she actually seemed quite a pleasant girl on _You're Fired._


got her phone number have ya?


----------



## Blagsta (May 7, 2013)

What a bunch of freaks. Especially eyebrow man. Wtf is going on there? Is he made of wax?


----------



## Big Gunz (May 7, 2013)

Spymaster said:


> I would say that while I couldn't stand Jaz on _The Apprentice_, she actually seemed quite a pleasant girl on _You're Fired._


 
They all come across as 'quite nice actually' on that show tbf.


----------



## clicker (May 8, 2013)

Only spotted francesca the blonde on the end in the board room at the finish - did she actually turn up for the task?

Will never be able to concentrate this series tho - just too much hair going on. The girls seem to be favouring the 'dragged through a hedge backwards' style. maybe kicking back at the previous years of hard grooming, by appearing to wake up, chuck on a pair of heels and out the door we go.

The men are controlling eyebrow wars - I thought Alex was female from the photos , with alien brows obviously. And the male team leader ( who i actually loathed least, almost endearing in a way) has a uni-brow worthy of an oasis reunion.

I'm in for the long haul already


----------



## isvicthere? (May 8, 2013)

Best bit last night: "I'm not 'man', I'm Lord Sugar."


----------



## kabbes (May 8, 2013)

What he is, is so far up his own arse he can see daylight past his tonsils.


----------



## Santino (May 8, 2013)

When the contestants do those self-aggrandising bits at the beginning, the producers are just off screen, whispering to them: _Go on, ham it up. This is why people watch! It's just panto. Say something outrageous._

And when we watch, the producers are (metaphorically) whispering in our ears: _Look at these stupid cunts. Don't you hate them? Hate them! Hate!_


----------



## joustmaster (May 8, 2013)

Santino said:


> When the contestants do those self-aggrandising bits at the beginning, the producers are just off screen, whispering to them: _Go on, ham it up. This is why people watch! It's just panto. Say something outrageous._
> 
> And when we watch, the producers are (metaphorically) whispering in our ears: _Look at these stupid cunts. Don't you hate them? Hate them! Hate!_


They do an amazing job though..
I am not sure if I could make people hate someone within 15 seconds of them being on tele


----------



## Santino (May 8, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> They do an amazing job though..
> I am not sure if I could make people hate someone within 15 seconds of them being on tele


I've found the manipulative editing to have dropped off in quality over the last few years. You can see when they've cut off a conversation or imported a reaction shot just to make the story fit one of their templates.


----------



## joustmaster (May 8, 2013)

Santino said:


> I've found the manipulative editing to have dropped off in quality over the last few years. You can see when they've cut off a conversation or imported a reaction shot just to make the story fit one of their templates.


Maybe we've all just got more used to it/cynical


----------



## RedDragon (May 8, 2013)

How scripted was that Sugar monologue when first meeting them.


----------



## kabbes (May 8, 2013)

Santino said:


> When the contestants do those self-aggrandising bits at the beginning, the producers are just off screen, whispering to them: _Go on, ham it up. This is why people watch! It's just panto. Say something outrageous._
> 
> And when we watch, the producers are (metaphorically) whispering in our ears: _Look at these stupid cunts. Don't you hate them? Hate them! Hate!_


So what's Sugar's excuse?


----------



## kabbes (May 8, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> Maybe we've all just got more used to it/cynical


I did remark when watching it the other day that the formula is so visible, so laid bare to us by now that I don't even really need to watch it any more.  I can make the whole thing up in my head and it will be at least 80% accurate to what we are shown, right down to the choice of camera shots and filler fly-bys.


----------



## joustmaster (May 8, 2013)

kabbes said:


> I did remark when watching it the other day that the formula is so visible, so laid bare to us by now that I don't even really need to watch it any more. I can make the whole thing up in my head and it will be at least 80% accurate to what we are shown, right down to the choice of camera shots and filler fly-bys.


You couldn't make that guys eyebrows and face up though..


----------



## kabbes (May 8, 2013)

I do feel a bit bad about everybody having a go at him for his face, though.  We all look the way we look, really.  I prefer to laugh at him for being the "new breed of businessman".  And _then _laugh at the face, obviously, because, well, look at it.


----------



## Santino (May 8, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> You couldn't make that guys eyebrows and face up though..


Do you know what else you couldn't make up? Star Wars.


----------



## kabbes (May 8, 2013)

In other Apprentice meandering thoughts, I wonder if anybody involved with the show will ever realise that "business" is not synonymous with "consumer retail". Nation of shopkeepers indeed. Even the experts are always people who sell chocolate or bras or stationery or something like that. Not a lot of CEOs of wholesale insurance companies, for example.


----------



## gabi (May 8, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> You couldn't make that guys eyebrows and face up though..


 
There was also something quite drag queen about this one's get up. i really dont know which one is going to be the biggest cunt this year. normally theres at least one nice one. cant see one this year.


----------



## kabbes (May 8, 2013)

It would be nice to see "businesswomen" not _just_ represented by those who enjoy heavy make-up and hair extensions.  Jaz was the only one and she's gone in the first week.


----------



## tommers (May 8, 2013)

I've got the moves of Jagger, the sex appeal of Susan Boyle and the brain of "Brains" off of that Thunderbirds.


----------



## tommers (May 8, 2013)

And what is going on with that twitchy bloke?

I think if you were on the Apprentice and you were in the first boardroom you would be looking about wondering if you're there to win or just to make people shout at their screens. It's like BGT or something; there's an equal chance that you're actually quite good or that you're just a drooling village idiot that the poshos have paid money to poke with a stick and laugh at.


----------



## tommers (May 8, 2013)

This fella. Bobs and weaves more than Henry Cooper after a few too many.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p017h0j7/profiles/tim-stillwell


----------



## tommers (May 8, 2013)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> _'says that people would describe him as passionate, charming and determined, but he can be too much of a perfectionist.'_


 
Fucking hell.  Can't believe

a) they asked him what the worst thing about him is and
b) that he trotted out the tired old "well, some people say I'm too much of a perfectionist" line

Is this 1987?


----------



## lizzieloo (May 8, 2013)

RedDragon said:


> Suits you.


 
My first impression was that he was trying not to shit himself

I can't watch this cos they make me want to kill kittens but I'll enjoy this thread


----------



## Big Gunz (May 8, 2013)

gabi said:


> There was also something quite drag queen about this one's get up. i really dont know which one is going to be the biggest cunt this year. normally theres at least one nice one. cant see one this year.


 
Underneath all that get up is an Asian girl...allegedly.


----------



## lizzieloo (May 8, 2013)

Big Gunz said:


> Underneath all that get up is an Asian girl...allegedly.


WTF? 

So, how should "Asian girls" look?


----------



## tommers (May 8, 2013)

lizzieloo said:


> I can't watch this cos they make me want to kill kittens but I'll enjoy this thread


 
Even Stuart Baggs turned out to be "not too bad" a person. It's all just smoke and mirrors. I do wonder why the contestants go on it though. They must realise that most of them are going to be made out to be complete idiots.


----------



## Big Gunz (May 8, 2013)

lizzieloo said:


> WTF?
> 
> So, how should "Asian girls" look?


 
She just looks a touch MJ freaky, blue contacts, blonde hair, too much foundation just looks horrid.


----------



## lizzieloo (May 8, 2013)

#






Far too much make up and contacts, even in "Asian" children, it's a fucking disgrace


----------



## Spymaster (May 8, 2013)

lizzieloo said:


>


 
What a beautiful little girl.



<Awaits flaming for "noncery">


----------



## lizzieloo (May 8, 2013)

Spymaster said:


> What a beautiful little girl.
> 
> <Awaits flaming for "noncery">


 
Fuck off tit features


----------



## joustmaster (May 8, 2013)

lizzieloo said:


> WTF?
> 
> So, how should "Asian girls" look?


each to their own, and all that. But she seems to have gone a bit Royston Vasey..


----------



## isvicthere? (May 8, 2013)

Santino said:


> When the contestants do those self-aggrandising bits at the beginning, the producers are just off screen, whispering to them: _Go on, ham it up. This is why people watch! It's just panto. Say something outrageous._
> 
> And when we watch, the producers are (metaphorically) whispering in our ears: _Look at these stupid cunts. Don't you hate them? Hate them! Hate!_


 
Well, that's certainly why I keep watching.


----------



## isvicthere? (May 8, 2013)

tommers said:


> Fucking hell. Can't believe
> 
> a) they asked him what the worst thing about him is and
> b) that he trotted out the tired old "well, some people say I'm too much of a perfectionist" line
> ...


 
Speaking of "perfectionists"........


----------



## _angel_ (May 8, 2013)

Big Gunz said:


> She just looks a touch MJ freaky, blue contacts, blonde hair, too much foundation just looks horrid.


How do you know she wears contacts? 
It's perfectly possible to be from an Asian background and have blue eyes.


----------



## Big Gunz (May 8, 2013)

_angel_ said:


> How do you know she wears contacts?
> It's perfectly possible to be from an Asian background and have blue eyes.


 
And blonde hair you forgot blonde hair.


----------



## _angel_ (May 8, 2013)

Big Gunz said:


> And blonde hair you forgot blonde hair.


So what? Loads of women dye their hair me included.


----------



## Big Gunz (May 8, 2013)

_angel_ said:


> So what? Loads of women dye their hair me included.


 
No I'm agreeing with you.


----------



## Big Gunz (May 8, 2013)

lizzieloo said:


> #
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
The difference is the girl in the picture is probably not old enough to understand what is going on and some idiot has enforced their idea of body image onto her.  Whereas the apprentice candidate should be old enough to make that decision for herself.  It’s her choice end of the day.


----------



## lizzieloo (May 8, 2013)




----------



## Firky (May 8, 2013)

Spymaster said:


> What a beautiful little girl.
> 
> 
> 
> <Awaits flaming for "noncery">


 
I keep asking my mate if we can make a brahn baby together because they're well cute but she wants a yellow one 

I don't know why she wants a kid with jaundice.


----------



## ebay sex moomin (May 8, 2013)

"High five"

"Really?!"


He's _special_, that one.


----------



## paulhackett (May 8, 2013)

These 2 blend in with the other candidates..


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (May 8, 2013)

bouncer_the_dog said:


>


 
I thought the Welsh Dracula was OK actually.. Neil is the one who I hate the most, combining all the unpleasantness of a semi-professional footballer and telesales man. Urgh.


----------



## machine cat (May 8, 2013)

Mrs MC is watching this atm.

They are really going to fuck this beer thing up aren't they?


----------



## joustmaster (May 8, 2013)

Cunts


----------



## joustmaster (May 8, 2013)

Cunts


----------



## joustmaster (May 8, 2013)

Cunts


----------



## Part 2 (May 8, 2013)

kabbes said:


> I did remark when watching it the other day that the formula is so visible, so laid bare to us by now that I don't even really need to watch it any more. I can make the whole thing up in my head and it will be at least 80% accurate to what we are shown, right down to the choice of camera shots and filler fly-bys.


 
Another part of the formula covered. This series' 'businesswomen must be bitches' box has been ticked tonight.


----------



## Lea (May 8, 2013)

Despite the boys' team winning tonight's task, they really couldn't have looked more stupid by sending a non beer drinker to manufacture it, selling beer without bringing a sample and then haggling down the price to their disadvantage.


----------



## weltweit (May 8, 2013)

Lea said:


> Despite the boys' team winning tonight's task, they really couldn't have looked more stupid by sending a non beer drinker to manufacture it, selling beer without bringing a sample and then haggling down the price to their disadvantage.


 
But did you see how Jason defended himself for that, inexcuseable and plain nasty.

eta: and very pompous!!


----------



## weltweit (May 8, 2013)

Rebecca is not the most liked person is she!!


----------



## Lea (May 8, 2013)

weltweit said:


> Rebecca is not the most liked person is she!!


don't know what it is about Rebecca that annoys the other girls but I don't much like Uzma either. She seems to have it in for Rebecca.


----------



## weltweit (May 8, 2013)

Lea said:


> don't know what it is about Rebecca that annoys the other girls but I don't much like Uzma either. She seems to have it in for Rebecca.


I think I saw Rebecca asking other people to stop talking because she was speaking (more than once). While it is fair enough to say that, I think she did it in quite a patronising way.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (May 8, 2013)

Even urban can't resist being drawn into judging these women by their looks. describing them as 'the blonde', critiquing their make up application, calling them drag queens. Nobody really gives a shit about behaving decently towards each other anymore do they.


----------



## weltweit (May 8, 2013)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Even urban can't resist being drawn into judging these women by their looks. describing them as 'the blonde', critiquing their make up application, calling them drag queens.


Has anyone on this thread actually done that, I can't say I have noticed.



ShiftyBagLady said:


> Nobody really gives a shit about behaving decently towards each other anymore do they.


Well tbf the show does not tend to focus on that sort of behaviour.


----------



## eatmorecheese (May 8, 2013)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> I thought the Welsh Dracula was OK actually.. Neil is the one who I hate the most, combining all the unpleasantness of a semi-professional footballer and telesales man. Urgh.


 
My first impression of the Welsh one had me instantly thinking:


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (May 8, 2013)

weltweit said:


> Has anyone on this thread actually done that, I can't say I have noticed.
> 
> 
> Well tbf the show does not tend to focus on that sort of behaviour.


Yes, see posts 7, 37, 51, 58 and 61. it's not so much offensive as it is tedious. 

I know it's television and that all of the candidates have been chosen to arouse comment and criticism but do we have to descend into that kind of twattishness. 
'Well she said something stupid, look how much make up she's wearing!'. it's not even intelligent. Grow up.


----------



## joustmaster (May 8, 2013)

There is nothing wrong in commenting on some ones terrible decisions.


----------



## weltweit (May 8, 2013)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Yes, see posts 7, 37, 51, 58 and 61. it's not so much offensive as it is tedious.


Oh, ok ..


ShiftyBagLady said:


> I know it's television and that all of the candidates have been chosen to arouse comment and criticism but do we have to descend into that kind of twattishness.
> 'Well she said something stupid, look how much make up she's wearing!'. it's not even intelligent. Grow up.


Well about the men, Alex Mills has been compared to Dracula.. is that so different? I mean it is a comment, meant to be humerous, about someone's appearance. And Tim, who was fired today was compared on the after program to Tigger.  Surely these are all comments on appearances? no?


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (May 8, 2013)

comparing somebody to tigger because of how they behave is not quite the same but I take your comparison about the man whose appearance is subject to speculation about possible plastic surgery. that's stupid too. 
I don't think it is the same as the focus put on the women for two reasons: there's much less of it and his appearance is mocked because of a similarity to a character not because he has failed to meet a particular standard of beauty or femininity that all women are conditioned to aspire to.

I'm sorry I can't elaborate but my brain is melting this evening, I just wanted to read some amusing chatter about how incompetent they are and instead I find this unpleasant and ultimately disappointing preoccupation with women and their bloody looks all over again. I'm not suggesting that we take them all seriously because hey are obnoxious imbeciles but there are better things to point and laugh at.


----------



## weltweit (May 8, 2013)

I understand what you say about critiquing women for their appearance, that is always going to rankle but you probably notice it more than I do.



ShiftyBagLady said:


> .........
> I'm not suggesting that we take them all seriously because hey are obnoxious imbeciles but there are better things to point and laugh at.


I don't think we ever get to know what they are really like, the promo clips are all hammed up with them being egged on to big themselves up which results in us (well me) hating them all. I mean how can a collection of young people be more big headed.
Then in the tasks they are all under pressure to shine and are elbowing others ineligantly out of their way in their efforts to avoid the boardroom should their team fail.
Then there is the Dara aftershow where we perhaps see them in their best light.
Actually, next week I might just watch Dara's show


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (May 8, 2013)

weltweit said:


> I understand what you say about critiquing women for their appearance, that is always going to rankle but you probably notice it more than I do.


 well there's no reason why I should notice it more than you do, or rather why you should notice it less than I do.



> I don't think we ever get to know what they are really like, the promo clips are all hammed up with them being egged on to big themselves up which results in us (well me) hating them all. I mean how can a collection of young people be more big headed.
> Then in the tasks they are all under pressure to shine and are elbowing others ineligantly out of their way in their efforts to avoid the boardroom should their team fail.
> Then there is the Dara aftershow where we perhaps see them in their best light.
> Actually, next week I might just watch Dara's show


oh I have no interest in the workings of their souls, I watched it this evening for an hour's idle amusement and because I love to see how they all turn on each other when the shit hits the fan.


----------



## weltweit (May 8, 2013)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> well there's no reason why I should notice it more than you do, or rather why you should notice it less than I do.


I thought you were female and as such would likely be more sensitive to people commenting on the appearance of women, than I, as an ignorant bloke, would be / am.



ShiftyBagLady said:


> oh I have no interest in the workings of their souls, I watched it this evening for an hour's idle amusement and because I love to see how they all turn on each other when the shit hits the fan.


I don't know why I watch, honestly I don't. I always think to myself what a nightmare most of them would be to actually work with, a collection of unjustified primadonnas and egomainiacs.


----------



## RedDragon (May 9, 2013)

Poor dim Tim. 

Mr Suit had quite a six-pack for a bloke his age.
The Jon Simm lookalike is getting on my nerves, seriously.


----------



## gabi (May 9, 2013)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> I just wanted to read some amusing chatter about how incompetent they are and instead I find this unpleasant and ultimately disappointing preoccupation with women and their bloody looks all over again.


 
I think you'll find this thread started with comments about a man's looks, not a woman. These idiots are fair game, regardless of their gender.


----------



## Fez909 (May 9, 2013)

gabi said:


> I think you'll find this thread started with comments about a man's looks, not a woman. These idiots are fair game, regardless of their gender.


 
No, that sort of thing isn't welcomed here, regardless who it is. And when it's so unnecessary as you have so much more ammunition due to their other faults, why lower yourself?


----------



## gabi (May 9, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> No, that sort of thing isn't welcomed here, regardless who it is. And when it's so unnecessary as you have so much more ammunition due to their other faults, why lower yourself?


 
i think i know by now what is and isnt welcomed here and also been here long enough not to give a flying fuck.

The Apprentice is essentially a comedy show. Part of that is clearly the visuals. Deal with it. The woman's a cunt who claims that women cant live without makeup. And then shows up looking like a camp undertaker. Awful, awful, awful.


----------



## Fez909 (May 9, 2013)

gabi said:


> i think i know by now what is and isnt welcomed here and also been here long enough not to give a flying fuck.
> 
> The Apprentice is essentially a comedy show. Part of that is clearly the visuals. Deal with it. The woman's a cunt who claims that women cant live without makeup. And then shows up looking like a camp undertaker. Awful, awful, awful.


 
And what if I look exactly like her? How do you think your comments make me feel? Also, you've already been told by one member that they don't like the criticism, and I'm number two. So it's not acceptable here, whatever you think. You could have just said "ok" and then it could have been left at that, but now this is another thread ruined by sexism. Carry on with your judging women's looks though if you want every thread to look like this.


----------



## joustmaster (May 9, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> And what if I look exactly like her? How do you think your comments make me feel? Also, you've already been told by one member that they don't like the criticism, and I'm number two. So it's not acceptable here, whatever you think. You could have just said "ok" and then it could have been left at that, but now this is another thread ruined by sexism. Carry on with your judging women's looks though if you want every thread to look like this.


So it's Sexist to find a person's outward appearance ridiculous? 

That guy with the face does look like a poorly made fiberglass vampire. 
That woman with the makeup does look like a reece sheersmith league of gentlemen character. 
That guy with the suit looks like a wax work that's shit its self. 

You might find it offensive. And if you do, so what. If you want to type on your computer with out being offended, close your browser and open up notepad. 

But it's not fucking Sexist.


----------



## Santino (May 9, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> So it's Sexist to find a person's outward appearance ridiculous?
> 
> That guy with the face does look like a poorly made fiberglass vampire.
> That woman with the makeup does look like a reece sheersmith league of gentlemen character.
> ...


Allow me to explain why I'm not being sexist...


----------



## Fez909 (May 9, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> So it's Sexist to find a person's outward appearance ridiculous?
> 
> That guy with the face does look like a poorly made fiberglass vampire.
> That woman with the makeup does look like a reece sheersmith league of gentlemen character.
> ...


 
I was responding to the claim that it doesn't matter what you say about people in the Apprentice because they're a bunch of cunts. And yeah it's sexist if the women are being judged by their looks but not the men (I'm aware that a man was ridiculed as well).

Even if you don't agree that it's sexism, why feel the need to mock their appearance anyway? Mock their behaviour and their attitudes, that's what the Apprentice is all about!


----------



## joustmaster (May 9, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> I was responding to the claim that it doesn't matter what you say about people in the Apprentice because they're a bunch of cunts. And yeah it's sexist if the women are being judged by their looks but not the men (I'm aware that a man was ridiculed as well).
> 
> Even if you don't agree that it's sexism, why feel the need to mock their appearance anyway? Mock their behaviour and their attitudes, that's what the Apprentice is all about!


I haven't  read the thread fully. Its a thread about the apprentice.. But I've seen two men and one woman mocked for their appearance. 

And I am happy to mock some people's appearance, simply because some people look funny. 
I was out in london fields this sunny weekend. I found a good number of people funny to look at. Very Nathan barley. 
I'm not losing any sleep over it.


----------



## Fez909 (May 9, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> I haven't read the thread fully. Its a thread about the apprentice.. But I've seen two men and one woman mocked for their appearance.
> 
> And I am happy to mock some people's appearance, simply because some people look funny.
> I was out in london fields this sunny weekend. I found a good number of people funny to look at. Very Nathan barley.
> I'm not losing any sleep over it.


 
But people aren't saying she looks funny on this thread, they're saying she looks hideous and comparing her to drag queen or League of Gentlemen. Very different to mocking someone because they're wearing stupid glasses that they don't even need because it's "ironic".


----------



## joustmaster (May 9, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> But people aren't saying she looks funny on this thread, they're saying she looks hideous and comparing her to drag queen or League of Gentlemen. Very different to mocking someone because they're wearing stupid glasses that they don't even need because it's "ironic".


I'm saying the way she appears gets as much stick as the men. No one seems to be laying more weight on the importance of a woman's looks as a man's. Claims of sexism seem misplaced. 

The league of gentlemen character that one makes me think of is called Keith Drop. A disguised papa lazarou from series 3.


----------



## kabbes (May 9, 2013)

The women aren't (just) being individually mocked for looking funny.  Their group potential as candidates is (also) being judged based on the way they dress.  There is a distinct and important difference between those two types of reaction to appearance.

This is also against a cultural context in which women frequently have a difficult time gaining respect distinct and separately to their appearance.  Men do not have to face that systematic and daily prejudice.  Microanalysing words without recognising that social background is missing the wood for the trees.


----------



## Santino (May 9, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> I'm saying the way she appears gets as much stick as the men. No one seems to be laying more weight on the importance of a woman's looks as a man's. Claims of sexism seem misplaced.
> 
> The league of gentlemen character that one makes me think of is called Keith Drop. A disguised papa lazarou from series 3.


Do you think that, in general, there are higher expectations placed on women's appearance, and that women are more likely to be judged on their appearance? And do you think that comments on this thread take place in such a context, and not some sort of ahistorical, baggage-free space?


----------



## Santino (May 9, 2013)

fuck you, kabbes


----------



## paulhackett (May 9, 2013)

I think if you go on to a competitive programme and 'power dress' you should expect people to comment. I was amazed at the heels worn for an episode that involved launching beer barrels and running about. That said I'm assuming most would agree that whatever is said about the women, it is far worse the male Asian candidate is being called 'Mr Carphone Warehouse'?


----------



## joustmaster (May 9, 2013)

Santino said:


> Do you think that, in general, there are higher expectations placed on women's appearance, and that women are more likely to be judged on their appearance? And do you think that comments on this thread take place in such a context, and not some sort of ahistorical, baggage-free space?


Of course women are unfairly judged/have higher expectations placed on them in the real world. 
I assumed that somewhere like U75 would have more of a chance of taking comments about something like The Apprentice as somewhat more "baggage-free" than a place like the Top Gear studio audience. Although I would always expect a few to take offence at nearly anything
Its the apprentice.. I think some of them look, act and think in a silly way. It mildly amuses me. This is all.


----------



## kabbes (May 9, 2013)

An unexamined impulse is one not worth having.  Why does it amuse you?  There is always a reason.  Finding it amusing that a woman wears make-up is a learned response, based on social expectation.  There are underlying trends and consequences to those expectations.


----------



## kabbes (May 9, 2013)

paulhackett said:


> I think if you go on to a competitive programme and 'power dress' you should expect people to comment. I was amazed at the heels worn for an episode that involved launching beer barrels and running about.


It's not like they know what the task is going to be when they get dressed in the morning.

Don't you think it is worth consideration as to why they might feel a social expectation to wear impractical shoes despite taking part in a cut-throat competition?  Ginger Rogers had to be twice the dancer of Fred Astaire because she had to do it backwards and in high heels.


----------



## joustmaster (May 9, 2013)

kabbes said:


> An unexamined impulse is one not worth having. Why does it amuse you? There is always a reason. Finding it amusing that a woman wears make-up is a learned response, based on social expectation. There are underlying trends and consequences to those expectations.


I have explained why I found the two people funny.
The man looks like a shit fibreglass vampire. Perhaps like the ones from whitby when I was a kid. He seems to have done everything in his power to carry that look on.
The woman put me in mind of a character Reece Sheersmith played in series three of League of Gentlemen. A character that was a pretty funny character, and under his makeup was actually papa lazarou, an equally silly character. I'm not laughing because she just has makeup on.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 9, 2013)

on the surface it is about business, just below the surface it is about incompetence, and somewhere deep down about fear loathing madness and hatred


----------



## paulhackett (May 9, 2013)

kabbes said:


> It's not like they know what the task is going to be when they get dressed in the morning.
> 
> Don't you think it is worth consideration as to why they might feel a social expectation to wear impractical shoes despite taking part in a cut-throat competition? Ginger Rogers had to be twice the dancer of Fred Astaire because she had to do it backwards and in high heels.


 
Ah yes. Ginger Rogers. An early day Simon Cowell (with lifts in his shoes).

There is no overriding social expectation to wear high high heels and I don't think Sugar & co judge the candidates based on their footwear (even though there is some saying about being able to judge a man by his shoes).

I would expect a candidate to have seen the show and realise there is a certain 'hands dirty' element to the tasks and dress accordingly.


----------



## kabbes (May 9, 2013)

paulhackett said:


> Ah yes. Ginger Rogers. An early day Simon Cowell (with lifts in his shoes).
> 
> There is no overriding social expectation to wear high high heels and I don't think Sugar & co judge the candidates based on their footwear (even though there is some saying about being able to judge a man by his shoes).
> 
> I would expect a candidate to have seen the show and realise there is a certain 'hands dirty' element to the tasks and dress accordingly.


So given that they know all that, why do *you* think that they are in high heels?


----------



## paulhackett (May 9, 2013)

kabbes said:


> So given that they know all that, why do *you* think that they are in high heels?


 
I wouldn't presume to know for all of them, but if the reason was because they feel pressure to conform to type, yet are supposed to be coming up with original business plans, I would have that as a question mark, if I was judging. Just as much as I would judge a male candidate by choice of tie, shoes, colour of socks, button down collar, cut of his suit..


----------



## kabbes (May 9, 2013)

The difference being that conforming with social norms on choice of tie and suit colour doesn't result in people castigating you for wearing something "impractical".

If women turn up wearing something other than socially accepted norms, they will be accused of all sorts of things, from being "frumpy" to "kooky".  They literally cannot win.


----------



## Fez909 (May 9, 2013)

paulhackett said:


> I wouldn't presume to know for all of them, but if the reason was because they feel pressure to conform to type, yet are supposed to be coming up with original business plans, I would have that as a question mark, if I was judging. Just as much as I would judge a male candidate by choice of tie, shoes, colour of socks, button down collar, cut of his suit..


 
This is interesting because as you say, they're meant to be original, but you just know that if one of them dressed in an unconventional way, that Sirallen would mention it as if it was an issue. Weirdly, I think he'd be more likely to point it out if it was a man, than a woman.

Oh, and thanks kabbes. I thought maybe I'd over-reacted in this thread and @joutmaster made me stop and think that maybe I'm seeing sexism where none exists. I re-read the thread and it still felt off, though, and you've articulated some stuff that I wasn't able to.


----------



## tommers (May 9, 2013)

Kabbes you are quite right, but we all know that.

Can we move on to taking the piss again though please?

I thought that allocating a man who cannot handle alcohol due to his religious beliefs to work in a brewery was insensitive at best, offensive at worst.

That posh academic man is proper bonzo.  He has GOT to stay in.


----------



## kabbes (May 9, 2013)

The Apprentice isn't as good as it was, though, largely because the candidates are nowhere near AS useless as they once were.  People doing things well is boring, and they do quite a lot well now.  Remember that guy taking shitty sausages to France and then trying to cook them on a stove made out of a tin can?  We need more of that sort of thing!


----------



## joustmaster (May 9, 2013)

tommers said:


> I thought that allocating a man who cannot handle alcohol due to his religious beliefs to work in a brewery was insensitive at best, offensive at worst.


 
Or letting a woman work out the maths on the proportions for the flavourings..


See, now that's sexist.


----------



## Santino (May 9, 2013)

kabbes said:


> The Apprentice isn't as good as it was, though, largely because the candidates are nowhere near AS useless as they once were. People doing things well is boring, and they do quite a lot well now. Remember that guy taking shitty sausages to France and then trying to cook them on a stove made out of a tin can? We need more of that sort of thing!


Trying to flog beer on the basis of smell alone was quite good though.


----------



## kabbes (May 9, 2013)

Santino said:


> Trying to flog beer on the basis of smell alone was quite good though.


Yes, that's the kind of thing that makes the programme entertaining!


----------



## RedDragon (May 9, 2013)

kabbes said:


> The Apprentice isn't as good as it was, though, largely because the candidates are nowhere near AS useless as they once were. People doing things well is boring, and they do quite a lot well now


Trying to sell beer to those publicans with their only sample being an empty bottle was idiotic. 

eta: oops beaten to it.


----------



## tommers (May 9, 2013)

kabbes said:


> The Apprentice isn't as good as it was, though, largely because the candidates are nowhere near AS useless as they once were. People doing things well is boring, and they do quite a lot well now. Remember that guy taking shitty sausages to France and then trying to cook them on a stove made out of a tin can? We need more of that sort of thing!


 
Well, next week is the "create a brand" week and Dara reckons it is something else.  So there.

Do you really think they've got better?  There's always been some decent ones in there, along with the performing monkeys.

I think it's got worse just cos it's been the same format since it started.  Which is fine, it's just pretty light entertainment, but it does get a bit repetitive.


----------



## paulhackett (May 9, 2013)

They have hinted at the Business suggestions they have this season, which they haven't done before? Would be nice to know more (even thematically) about what their ideas are as it tends to be a sea of screeching faces in the first few weeks.

It's a pity Sugar can't fire people from the winning team for being shit. There are a lot who fly under the radar of others. We can only guess what the student is about until he's on a team that's lost a task and is in the boardroom. Or yes, why choose someone to make something they can't test, so the team leader would have had some q's to answer. Or yes, sniff the bottle.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 9, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> Or letting a woman work out the maths on the proportions for the flavourings..
> 
> 
> See, now that's sexist.


They learn to count after they marry.  "Where's the change?"  "That's not right" "Let's see...you got paid  xxx so you should now have..."


----------



## kabbes (May 10, 2013)

DexterTCN said:


> They learn to count after they marry. "Where's the change?" "That's not right" "Let's see...you got paid xxx so you should now have..."


 
I'm not sure whether you're telling us that you are utterly irresponsible, meaning that your wife needs to keep a close eye on you, for fear of you bankrupting your family.  Or if you are telling us that you have terrible decision making skills when it comes to selecting a partner.  Which is it?


----------



## DexterTCN (May 10, 2013)

both


----------



## belboid (May 12, 2013)

kabbes said:


> The difference being that conforming with social norms on choice of tie and suit colour doesn't result in people castigating you for wearing something "impractical".
> 
> If women turn up wearing something other than socially accepted norms, they will be accused of all sorts of things, from being "frumpy" to "kooky". They literally cannot win.


Nonsense.  These are a bunch of egomaniacs whose dress reflects their stereotypical views of what being a kickass businessperson entails. Why is it okay to laugh at their stupid and inappropriate comments and actions but not their stupid and inappropriate clothes?  Wearing massive heels when moving beer barrels around?  Fucking stupid.  Of course the men were also fucking stupid - who wears a suit to a beer festival?  Even if their beer had been nice and cheap that would still put potential customers off.  Wear appropriate clothing, its not rocket science.

Of course, they have to be set up to be fucking idiots, because the shows format has pretty much run its course, and there's nothing left but to laugh at everyone playing up to the stereotypes, the blokes waving their dicks around and the women (sorry, the 'girls') being bitches. It'll change a bit around week eight when most of the biggest fools will have gone.


----------



## Spod (May 14, 2013)

Is this going to be the 'Apprentice 2013 thread' or just for arguments about sexism aspects etc    can we get back to taking this piss out candidates etc


----------



## Santino (May 14, 2013)

Spod said:


> Is this going to be the 'Apprentice 2013 thread' or just for arguments about sexism aspects etc  can we get back to taking this piss out candidates etc


We must challenge sexism wherever we find it. You can't fight a war on alternate Wednesdays.


----------



## weltweit (May 15, 2013)

So, foldo or cube, place your bets!!


----------



## paulhackett (May 15, 2013)

weltweit said:


> So, foldo or cube, place your bets!!


 
The cube is just a box with a cushion on it isn't it?


----------



## magneze (May 15, 2013)

Foldo looks pretty cool. Wtf is the other thing???!!!


----------



## trashpony (May 15, 2013)

magneze said:


> Foldo looks pretty cool. Wtf is the other thing???!!!


Its a tidysidey


----------



## paulhackett (May 15, 2013)

or just buy a folding chair for a tenner


----------



## Santino (May 15, 2013)

You can remove the cushions from the foldo to provide extra storage space. Space for the things displaced by having to store the cushions somewhere, presumably.


----------



## Big Gunz (May 15, 2013)

Racists, picking on the two non whites again!


----------



## gosub (May 15, 2013)

Why has Karen Hardy got a penguin nestling between her tits?


----------



## Big Gunz (May 15, 2013)

gosub said:


> Why has Karen Hardy got a penguin nestling between her tits?


 
Why you looking at her tits?


----------



## gosub (May 15, 2013)

I'm not I'm looking at an appalling dress


----------



## weltweit (May 15, 2013)

I liked Sophie, probably because she is the least like the bossy egomaniac rest of the women this year. However, as someone who did not do sales or pitching, she was never going to win.


----------



## Big Gunz (May 15, 2013)

^^Why was she selected then?  Ticks the eye candy box?


----------



## weltweit (May 15, 2013)

Big Gunz said:


> ^^Why was she selected then? Ticks the eye candy box?


Interesting question, why was she a candidate? 22, just graduated, little business experience, a resteraunt but claims she cannot sell, cannot pitch, cannot design.. why was she there?


> She first worked as a catering company waitress and at the age of 19 began running her own restaurant whilst still studying as a student. She is passionate about food and describes herself as innovative and intelligent


http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p017h0j7/profiles/sophie-lau


----------



## Big Gunz (May 16, 2013)

weltweit said:


> Interesting question, why was she a candidate? 22, just graduated, little business experience, a resteraunt but claims she cannot sell, cannot pitch, cannot design.. why was she there?
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p017h0j7/profiles/sophie-lau


 
We know the show is a farce and has lost all it's credibility.  I only watch it to laugh at morons.


----------



## Santino (May 16, 2013)

Big Gunz said:


> lost all it's credibility.


----------



## RedDragon (May 16, 2013)

Just goes to show, with the right introductions you can sell any old shite.


----------



## Lea (May 16, 2013)

paulhackett said:


> The cube is just a box with a cushion on it isn't it?


 Don't forget about the wheels!


----------



## Lea (May 16, 2013)

Big Gunz said:


> ^^Why was she selected then? Ticks the eye candy box?


 I have to say she was rather bland. Even on the BBC2 show afterwards she was just as bland. The only thing that stood out was the red dress she was wearing.


----------



## stavros (May 22, 2013)

Farm shops this evening apparently, in the home counties.


----------



## weltweit (May 22, 2013)

OK, who will win, boys or girls? Place your Bets NOW!!


----------



## Part 2 (May 22, 2013)

"At my school a van came everyday with ostrich burgers, there was always a queue a mile long"

Which school is this?


----------



## paulhackett (May 22, 2013)

cheese on toast


----------



## weltweit (May 22, 2013)

Buffalo?


----------



## paulhackett (May 22, 2013)

weltweit said:


> Buffalo?


 
That was Jody Scheckter's farmshop - he's got a buffalo butchers or whatever it is in Twickenham


----------



## weltweit (May 22, 2013)

paulhackett said:


> That was Jody Scheckter's farmshop - he's got a buffalo butchers or whatever it is in Twickenham


I just went off and watched his F1 crash. Nasty.


----------



## belboid (May 22, 2013)

Usma or Jason to go today then, both utterly useless


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 22, 2013)

Get in!


----------



## weltweit (May 22, 2013)

Endeavour profit £539.67
Evolve profit £631.52


----------



## weltweit (May 22, 2013)

Usma to go then ...


----------



## 8115 (May 22, 2013)

I think she'll stay.


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 22, 2013)

Lord Sugar does the cliffhanger well.


----------



## Big Gunz (May 22, 2013)

Didn't like the PM was it Neil?  Wanker.


----------



## Big Gunz (May 22, 2013)

Who's the sexy blonde on the Apprentice You're Fired show?


----------



## 8115 (May 22, 2013)

Usma?

Not quite sure what Rick Stein is doing there either.


----------



## belboid (May 23, 2013)

why are they switching it to tuesday next week?  The listings are showing that its straightforwardly swapping with 'Frankie' on tuesday nights.  What is the point of that?


----------



## stavros (May 23, 2013)

There's England-Republic of Ireland on next Wednesday on ITV I think, so it might be strategic for one of their ratings cows.

Maybe it's because Usma was (or was made to look by editing) so awful that Eyebrows looked very good at the sales bit. Has he been PM yet? Who knows what he might pluck (sic) out of the bag.


----------



## marty21 (May 23, 2013)

actually watched this for the first time last night - all I really remember was a plastic looking bloke, who looked like he was a victim of plastic surgery - he looked startled all the time - and loads of folk claiming they were winners all the time


----------



## stavros (May 23, 2013)

marty21 said:


> all I really remember was a plastic looking bloke


 
This is Eyebrows, as cited in my last post.


----------



## belboid (May 23, 2013)

stavros said:


> There's England-Republic of Ireland on next Wednesday on ITV I think, so it might be strategic for one of their ratings cows.


aah, that makes sense. well, it's stupid, but will be the reason.


----------



## marty21 (May 23, 2013)

stavros said:


> This is Eyebrows, as cited in my last post.


I didn't read any of the thread tbh


----------



## isvicthere? (May 24, 2013)

Three out of the four evictees so far = ethnic minority females. Coincidence?


----------



## kabbes (May 24, 2013)

isvicthere? said:


> Three out of the four evictees so far = ethnic minority females. Coincidence?


It's the pattern of every series.


----------



## gabi (May 24, 2013)

dont care what ethnicity the one last night was, just glad she's off my screen. i physically recoiled every time the camera zoomed in on the fake hair, fake eyeballs, fake lips and fake skin. just foul.


----------



## gosub (May 24, 2013)

isvicthere? said:


> Three out of the four evictees so far = ethnic minority females. Coincidence?


only if the editor is in on it too, he's picked who looked the most useless each time, the acedemic and the asian estate agent not withstanding


----------



## Stigmata (May 24, 2013)

gosub said:


> only if the editor is in on it too, he's picked who looked the most useless each time, the acedemic and the asian estate agent not withstanding


 
And the various project managers who nominated them


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 24, 2013)

gabi said:


> dont care what ethnicity the one last night was, just glad she's off my screen. i physically recoiled every time the camera zoomed in on the fake hair, fake eyeballs, fake lips and fake skin. just foul.


 
FAKIST!!!


----------



## gosub (May 24, 2013)

1st WAS the project manager, second didn't do much by her own admission, the third had had a quiet week for her - every other time had got into a blazing row in the boardroom with other contestants


----------



## kabbes (May 24, 2013)

gabi said:


> dont care what ethnicity the one last night was, just glad she's off my screen. i physically recoiled every time the camera zoomed in on the fake hair, fake eyeballs, fake lips and fake skin. just foul.


Yes, the way she looked is definitely the important thing.


----------



## stavros (May 24, 2013)

gabi said:


> dont care what ethnicity the one last night was, just glad she's off my screen. i physically recoiled every time the camera zoomed in on the fake hair, fake eyeballs, fake lips and fake skin. just foul.


 
And yet still not the most artificial-looking contestant;


----------



## paulhackett (May 24, 2013)

If it helps, Zee is out next week (with his Elvis 68 sunglasses).


----------



## wiskey (May 24, 2013)

I really really disliked the one evicted last night, she annoyed me sooo much!


----------



## stavros (May 25, 2013)

paulhackett said:


> If it helps, Zee is out next week (with his Elvis 68 sunglasses).


 
I suspect Zee might fuck up when he's made PM. He's had a lot of mouth in the opening weeks, but not really done anything that I've noticed.


----------



## belboid (May 26, 2013)

he's great at the after the fact analysis, but aren't we all?


----------



## stavros (May 26, 2013)

Apparently he boasts of his geographical and cultural knowledge of the Middle East this week, as they head out to Dubai. I detect an ever so subtle hint that he may regret those words.


----------



## magneze (May 28, 2013)

Missed the beginning. What's the task?


----------



## joustmaster (May 28, 2013)

magneze said:


> Missed the beginning. What's the task?


Buy a load of tat.


----------



## Santino (May 28, 2013)

magneze said:


> Missed the beginning. What's the task?


Looking like a cunt.


----------



## magneze (May 28, 2013)

Success on both counts so far.


----------



## Big Gunz (May 28, 2013)

Crap task tbf.  Zee is so out!


----------



## wiskey (May 28, 2013)

I had somehow completely missed the Irish girl up until this week, was she even there before?


----------



## wiskey (May 28, 2013)

(I quite like Miles)


----------



## starfish (May 28, 2013)

Was the posh one (Jason) really talking in an "It Aint Half Hot Mum" Indian accent when trying to buy the falcon hood or did i just imagine it.


----------



## Part 2 (May 28, 2013)

No, he definitely was.


----------



## clicker (May 28, 2013)

Zee you complete arse - took the wrong two in the board room , definitely had to go. Leah you can cut the eye rolling now, Siralun will get tired of that  and he's quite intrigued with your 'gut instinct' at the moment , I wonder do the contestants study past shows ? It's very easy to grab Siralun's ear for a while......leah did it with the not too subtle mention of her 'gut instinct', in fact she had to do it twice as he hadn't picked her up on it the first time....but you could see his head go into freeze frame mode for camera effect.


----------



## starfish (May 28, 2013)

Chip Barm said:


> No, he definitely was.


 
Im surprised there not picking up on it now.

eta. Oh they just did.


----------



## Stigmata (May 28, 2013)

It's a fucking musical instrument you twazzocks


----------



## clicker (May 28, 2013)

Stigmata said:


> It's a fucking musical instrument you twazzocks


Tbh isn't there something you see on antiques roadshow called 'oud ware' ?? maybe I've imagined it - but I'd have bought a wooden ornament.


----------



## belboid (May 28, 2013)

two weeks running where they've actually come over as even bigger arseholes on You've Been Fired. Mainly because neither displayed an ounce of self-awareness

and the dark haired woman really hated him, didn't she?


----------



## weltweit (May 29, 2013)

wiskey said:


> I had somehow completely missed the Irish girl up until this week, was she even there before?


What, Leah? she was plenty pushy this week, she has a high opinion of herself, not one that is matched by my opinion of her it has to be said


----------



## Quartz (May 29, 2013)

stavros said:


> And yet still not the most artificial-looking contestant;


 

He looks like a poser:

Basic sartorial fail #1: the kerchief is the same colour as the tie.
Basic sartorial fail #2: the shirt and tie are both plain.


----------



## weltweit (May 29, 2013)

belboid said:


> ..... and the dark haired woman really hated him, didn't she?


Do you mean the business woman on the Your Fired panel?
Yes she didn't have any nice words for him.

They must be encouraged to say these ridiculous things to spice up the program but it is all hollow. I almost wrote shallow but the effect would have been the same!! 

If Zee really turned over £500,000 in his business in its first year, what is he doing touting himself on a show like the apprentice? Does not make sense.


----------



## belboid (May 29, 2013)

weltweit said:


> Do you mean the business woman on the Your Fired panel?
> Yes she didn't have any nice words for him.


thats the one



> If Zee really turned over £500,000 in his business in its first year, what is he doing touting himself on a show like the apprentice? Does not make sense.


turnover isn't profit! if it involves a high cost product that could be as few as three or four sales a day, leaving insufficient for other basic running costs, let alone profit


----------



## clicker (May 29, 2013)

probably best he's gone - he'd be ripped to shreds in the interview round, my favourite episode


----------



## weltweit (May 29, 2013)

On Lea, it says she is 24 and a practicing doctor. I assume GP? How long is the training for that?
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p017h0j7/profiles/leah-totton


----------



## DexterTCN (May 29, 2013)

"I don't need viagra, I'm Welsh!"


----------



## clicker (May 29, 2013)

weltweit said:


> On Lea, it says she is 24 and a practicing doctor. I assume GP? How long is the training for that?
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p017h0j7/profiles/leah-totton


i thought it was 7 years - is she definitely a medical doctor though?

edit - just seen she is 'passionate about medicine.'


----------



## DexterTCN (May 29, 2013)

clicker said:


> i thought it was 7 years - is she definitely a medical doctor though?
> 
> edit - just seen she is 'passionate about medicine.'


 
Doesn't mean she's a real doctor though.  Although she probably is.


----------



## weltweit (May 29, 2013)

clicker said:


> i thought it was 7 years - is she definitely a medical doctor though?
> edit - just seen she is 'passionate about medicine.'


On her page it says Occupation: Doctor
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p017h0j7/profiles/leah-totton


----------



## clicker (May 29, 2013)

just googled her - nhs doctor in london hospital and a 'skin rejuvenation' business idea on the side, ( presumably that's where siralun's dosh comes in handy). I reckon she'll be in last three at least.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 29, 2013)

clicker said:


> just googled her - nhs doctor in london hospital and a 'skin rejuvenation' business idea on the side, ( presumably that's where siralun's dosh comes in handy). I reckon she'll be in last three at least.


 
We should just go to the interviews now.   Too many get fired before the soul-crushing interviews.


----------



## belboid (May 29, 2013)

weltweit said:


> On Lea, it says she is 24 and a practicing doctor. I assume GP? How long is the training for that?
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p017h0j7/profiles/leah-totton


she's either just qualified, or is in her foundation year


----------



## Stigmata (May 29, 2013)

The weird Auton-looking Welshman is coming across as one of the sounder contestants. The Ed Miliband lookalike is also top value.


----------



## souljacker (May 29, 2013)

Alex and the guy who doesn't shave his neck are my early leaders. I don't like the format with the business idea thing though. The lady with the weird chin who was in the boardroom last night clearly has a good idea otherwise she'd be fired by now IMO. So it's less important how good you are on the tasks if your idea is sound.


----------



## kabbes (May 29, 2013)

souljacker said:


> Alex and the guy who doesn't shave his neck are my early leaders. I don't like the format with the business idea thing though. The lady with the weird chin who was in the boardroom last night clearly has a good idea otherwise she'd be fired by now IMO. So it's less important how good you are on the tasks if your idea is sound.


The Apprentice has long since abandoned any pretence that it is a proper assessment of anything whatsoever.


----------



## kabbes (May 29, 2013)

Stigmata said:


> The weird Auton-looking Welshman is coming across as one of the sounder contestants.


Alex.  Yes, I agree.  I've yet to see him make much of a mistake.  And he comes up with well thought-through ideas too, like his chair.



> The Ed Miliband lookalike is also top value.


Do you mean Jordan?  He seems well organised to me.


----------



## belboid (May 29, 2013)

kabbes said:


> Do you mean Jordan? He seems well organised to me.


has he done anything so far?  The only times I've noticed him is when he's being a complete arsehole.

I also see he's just been dumped by Luisa, according to the tabloids at least.  Which proves she isn't a complete idiot at least.


----------



## kabbes (May 29, 2013)

belboid said:


> has he done anything so far? The only times I've noticed him is when he's being a complete arsehole.


He quietly organises his team so that they do useful things.


----------



## CharlieChaplin (May 29, 2013)

Stigmata said:


> The Ed Miliband lookalike is also top value.


 

Don't you think he looks like Charlie Veitch the activist?


----------



## Part 2 (May 29, 2013)

How come they went to Dubai so early in the series anyway?

Wasn't it last series where they made a big deal about austere times, no expensive treats and foreign jollies?

Would the Waldorf have paid for them, for the exposure it gets their unbuilt hotel?


----------



## belboid (May 29, 2013)

kabbes said:


> He quietly organises his team so that they do useful things.


Very quietly from what I've seen.


----------



## kabbes (May 29, 2013)

belboid said:


> Very quietly from what I've seen.


Well I've noticed him as being one of the best ones.


----------



## Stigmata (May 29, 2013)

International playboy Miles looks well out of place on this show. I wonder how much of his persona is bollocks.

My mum fancies him regardless



kabbes said:


> Do you mean Jordan? He seems well organised to me.


 
I mean the comedy posh one who seems far too nice to be a contestant


----------



## kabbes (May 29, 2013)

Jason! Yes, he is really very useless.


----------



## Ceej (May 30, 2013)

I like this show for the lols and to point and laugh at the woeful utter lack of common sense, but this is all just fluffing....Siralan will just invest in the one who has, in his opinion, the best business idea...time being money, he's really wasting quite a lot of it.


----------



## joustmaster (May 30, 2013)

What always surprises me, is that people can remember their names.
I've watched every episode and couldn't even guess at them.

I believe one might be called Alan.


----------



## Santino (May 30, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> What always surprises me, is that people can remember their names.
> I've watched every episode and couldn't even guess at them.
> 
> I believe one might be called Alan.


She went out in week 2.


----------



## weltweit (May 30, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> What always surprises me, is that people can remember their names.
> I've watched every episode and couldn't even guess at them.


 
Just go to this page: http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p017h0j7/profiles/candidates 
and there are the names!!


----------



## kabbes (May 30, 2013)

We've seen them for four hours already, plus the Who Farted show, plus the teasers.  Learning some names just kind of happens.

I won't remember them in a few months, if that helps you.


----------



## Big Gunz (May 30, 2013)

Siralun has cleansed the show of all it's ethnic minorities.


----------



## belboid (May 30, 2013)

Big Gunz said:


> Siralun has cleansed the show of all it's ethnic minorities.


Glad that that makes you happy.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 30, 2013)

Big Gunz said:


> Siralun has cleansed the show of all it's ethnic minorities.


 
Still a Welsh guy left.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 30, 2013)

Ceej said:


> I like this show for the lols and to point and laugh at the woeful utter lack of common sense, but this is all just fluffing....Siralan will just invest in the one who has, in his opinion, the best business idea...time being money, he's really wasting quite a lot of it.


 
He probably makes a shitload from the TV series.  I read someplace the Gordon Ramsay was getting something like £40,000 an episode for his kitchen nightmares series....Apprentice is on the BBC, Sugar's a Lord...must make millions.


----------



## gabi (May 31, 2013)

weltweit said:


> If Zee really turned over £500,000 in his business in its first year, what is he doing touting himself on a show like the apprentice? Does not make sense.


 
Hang on. £500,000 turnover in a year for an 'international property broker' is basically the sale of a single flat in Dubai isn't it?

I didn't think they could find a bigger bunch of tools than last year, but they keep crawling out of the woodwork. I agree the welsh freddie mercury one seems the most switched on, but theres not much competition in that regard tbf.


----------



## weltweit (May 31, 2013)

gabi said:


> Hang on. £500,000 turnover in a year for an 'international property broker' is basically the sale of a single flat in Dubai isn't it?


That is a good point


----------



## kabbes (May 31, 2013)

If you are a broker, your turnover will generally just consist of your broking fees and commission, not the sales of the product you are broking. You aren't retailing the product, so the cost of the product does not go through your books.


----------



## articul8 (Jun 1, 2013)

I hadn't realised til just now - but Rebecca was in my class at school


----------



## weltweit (Jun 1, 2013)

articul8 said:


> I hadn't realised til just now - but Rebecca was in my class at school


What was she like back then?


----------



## articul8 (Jun 2, 2013)

weltweit said:


> What was she like back then?


 
Very stroppy, the sort that were always only interested in older lads, very high opinion of herself


----------



## weltweit (Jun 2, 2013)

articul8 said:


> Very stroppy, the sort that were always only interested in older lads, very high opinion of herself


Not changed much then


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jun 3, 2013)

Has anyone realised that Neil is the evil one everyone should watch out for?


----------



## weltweit (Jun 5, 2013)

My goodness, these corporate days are a complete disaster!!!


----------



## magneze (Jun 5, 2013)

OMG it's painful.


----------



## purenarcotic (Jun 5, 2013)

magneze said:


> OMG it's painful.


 
Bloody hilarious though.


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 5, 2013)

Imagine hinking you could be a pro-standard motivational speaker!


----------



## 8115 (Jun 5, 2013)

It's so bad.


----------



## paulhackett (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## weltweit (Jun 5, 2013)

Neil Clough is certainly full of himself, I just wonder if anyone else shares his high opinions of himself?


----------



## weltweit (Jun 5, 2013)

So, forget which team might win, who is going tonight? place your bets !!


----------



## 8115 (Jun 5, 2013)

The school one.


----------



## weltweit (Jun 5, 2013)

weltweit said:


> Neil Clough is certainly full of himself, I just wonder if anyone else shares his high opinions of himself?


Oh, so the client thought he was great - he is going to be insufferable now!!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 5, 2013)

Karen swipes!


----------



## 8115 (Jun 5, 2013)

Would you not have spent a lot more than that?  Seriously.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 5, 2013)

How did nice posh bloke escape that?


----------



## paulhackett (Jun 5, 2013)

Jason is marvellous. Does he do anything?


----------



## weltweit (Jun 5, 2013)

Nanker Phelge said:


> How did nice posh bloke escape that?


He is Teflon coated


----------



## 8115 (Jun 5, 2013)

I don't think there's ever been a candidate as bitchy as Luisa.


----------



## weltweit (Jun 5, 2013)

My bet now is Francesca goes..


----------



## Sweet FA (Jun 5, 2013)

"I'll go down _decisively_ in flames"


----------



## weltweit (Jun 5, 2013)

Well I didn't see that coming ..


----------



## Big Gunz (Jun 5, 2013)

Luisa should have gone, that comment is only going to come back to haunt her.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 5, 2013)

articul8 said:


> I hadn't realised til just now - but Rebecca was in my class at school


 

where are you from


----------



## magneze (Jun 12, 2013)

Karen misses the fact that without backroom people the salespeople have nothing to sell.


----------



## paulhackett (Jun 12, 2013)

Jason and the Irish Dr in the boardroom with Neil?


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 12, 2013)

A bit posh, yeah.


----------



## Sweet FA (Jun 12, 2013)

What the actual fuck did he just do?!


----------



## magneze (Jun 12, 2013)

?


----------



## Sweet FA (Jun 12, 2013)

The "eye candy" comment


----------



## weltweit (Jun 12, 2013)

Two fired in one go..


----------



## weltweit (Jun 12, 2013)

Sweet FA said:


> The "eye candy" comment


 
Yes, amazing .. what a plonker


----------



## magneze (Jun 12, 2013)

Oh yes. Sealed his fate.


----------



## Sweet FA (Jun 12, 2013)

He was at it again then too "now you're crying, I've got to back off." What a cunt.


----------



## Me76 (Jun 13, 2013)

Sugar was an evil bastard calling Jason back in there like that just to say well done. He must have been shitting himself.


----------



## RedDragon (Jun 13, 2013)

<Karen: Niel, Niel, Niel, Neil, Neil, Niel, Niel, Niel, >


----------



## Big Gunz (Jun 13, 2013)

Sweet FA said:


> The "eye candy" comment


 

Sex sells, this is the BBC after all...


----------



## weltweit (Jun 13, 2013)

I find the general dress sense of the apprentices strange. First the boys don't shave, and they look awful for it, Natalie goes to a farm in high heels, and Kurt wears a shirt without a tie and not even tucked in to sell expensive caravan equipment to punters at an exhibition, he just looked like a scruff.


----------



## paulhackett (Jun 13, 2013)

Me76 said:


> Sugar was an evil bastard calling Jason back in there like that just to say well done. He must have been shitting himself.


 

That may have been why he walked backwards through the boardroom door when he left?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 19, 2013)

Jason is f**ked


----------



## Hulot (Jun 19, 2013)

Gosh. Mutiny!


----------



## Big Gunz (Jun 19, 2013)

Poor jason fed to the lions.


----------



## gosub (Jun 19, 2013)

If Jason had declined to take a third person in reckon he could of got away with it


----------



## paulhackett (Jun 19, 2013)

I'll guess Alex hasn't won if Lord Sugar tweeted this "Alex is single wonder why he had no success on dating web sites. He looks like a tranvestite witch"


----------



## kabbes (Jun 19, 2013)

Loved the irony of Sugar accusing somebody else of not getting involved with the dirty work.  Cos you are a hard grafter at all the nitty gritty, aren't you sugar?


----------



## belboid (Jun 20, 2013)

gosub said:


> If Jason had declined to take a third person in reckon he could of got away with it


would he hell. He might just have been able to take her down with him, but he was a gonna for sure.  He should have taken Neil back in, backstabbing so blatantly wont have helped him at all.

Which makes it hard to see beyond Alex for the win now (assuming a half sane business plan). The rest are just shit.


----------



## Dan U (Jun 20, 2013)

i hope Myles goes soon. Can't hack the Mrs drooling at the TV for much longer


----------



## kabbes (Jun 20, 2013)

In my personal current order of quality:

Alex has ideas and structure, but a total inability to recognise that he can be fallible.  He probably has the most going for him, but he could also very much crash and burn.
Neil has a great insight into the underlying necessities of a task.  It's hard to find too much fault with the guy, except for a surfeit of hubris.
Jordan is an excellent planner and manager.  You can tell he's a professional business developer.  He maintains control over a whole process.  However, I'm not sure that there is anything particularly insightful or creative to him.  If he has the right business idea, he would be a good person to deliver it.  
Miles is good at connecting with people and has a structured approach to problems that seems to work well.  He can also get out of his depth, however, when tasks do not play straight to his strengths.
Louisa is another good planner (quite a few of them this series) who also has good insight.  She has a real lack of empathy, however, and this makes her completely fail to understand when others may be on to something that she has missed.
Leah sometimes impresses me with her logic and pragmatism, but she too often fails to understand the nature of a problem. She also seems to lack empathy.
Francesca rarely seems to grasp the fundamentals of a problem.  She has been a reasonable enough performer but I think she's the weakest remaining candidate.


----------



## gosub (Jun 20, 2013)

belboid said:


> would he hell. He might just have been able to take her down with him, but he was a gonna for sure. He should have taken Neil back in, backstabbing so blatantly wont have helped him at all.
> 
> Which makes it hard to see beyond Alex for the win now (assuming a half sane business plan). The rest are just shit.


 
Nick gave him a get out of jail free card with "coz I wos there and she was rude, badgering and hectoring"

Should have said- Resigning was only way to get team back on track, other failures insignificant next to not having a website and then blamed that on her badgering and hectoring.

Bringing either of the others back just undermined his good of the team play.  However he was fucked coz throwing 250k at his business idea wouldn't be enough to make it viable.

Agree Alex is one to watch


----------



## Remus Harbank (Jun 20, 2013)

That house is a version of Hell on Earth, now that Jason’s gone.


----------



## Big Gunz (Jun 20, 2013)

Miles to win but I like crazy Alex!


----------



## stavros (Jun 20, 2013)

Alex seems a very good salesman, but I imagine he'll be told to be PM next week, so that'll test him in another dimension (his face already has many more than 3 dimensions).


----------



## Me76 (Jun 20, 2013)

As much as Louisa was a total bully last night I think she will make it further. To the interview stage at least


----------



## gabi (Jun 21, 2013)

Alex is the most creative. The chair was brilliant, and so was the name 'Cufflinks'. It was the execution of that that went amiss. Should have been aimed at high net worth individuals, not your average City worker.

All in all though, I wouldnt hire any of them tbh


----------



## kabbes (Jun 21, 2013)

Hire them for what, though?

The biggest weakness of the show has always been that there is no one best "businessperson" for all circumstances.  Judging who is the best candidate is dependent on a thorough analysis of the role they are going to fill.  That was bad enough when he was looking for an employee for a totally unspecified job.  It's even worse now they are defining their own jobs.


----------



## belboid (Jun 21, 2013)

gosub said:


> Nick gave him a get out of jail free card with "coz I wos there and she was rude, badgering and hectoring"
> 
> Should have said- Resigning was only way to get team back on track, other failures insignificant next to not having a website and then blamed that on her badgering and hectoring.
> 
> Bringing either of the others back just undermined his good of the team play. However he was fucked coz throwing 250k at his business idea wouldn't be enough to make it viable.


But he should have been able to deal with her hectoring, especially when it was stopping him from completing what needed to be done (all he needed to do was go 'I'm doing this, can you sit quietly in the corner and come up with stuff to put on three pages of our website).  But he didnt, so he was fucked.


----------



## belboid (Jun 21, 2013)

kabbes said:


> Hire them for what, though?
> 
> The biggest weakness of the show has always been that there is no one best "businessperson" for all circumstances. Judging who is the best candidate is dependent on a thorough analysis of the role they are going to fill. That was bad enough when he was looking for an employee for a totally unspecified job. It's even worse now they are defining their own jobs.


Actually, i think it might be slightly better now.  If you are in a 100k job you are never going to be selling tat directly to tourists or kids on the street, that kind of brash bullshit is of no value. In your own business you are likely to have to be going to do those kinds of direct public sales, you will have to have at least a clue about every aspect of running a business, sales, marketing, project management, staff management, the lot.  It's bullshit either way, of course, but its very slightly less bullshit this way, imo.


As for potential winners - none of the ones who basically just do Project Management (miles, jordan, francesca) seem to have any actual skills. They haven't been particularly good sellers or negotiators, no great ideas have come from them (altho jordan did suggest the ostrich meat, iirr), and, miles apart, they dont seem particularly good with other people.  So they'll all have to hope for the others to fuck up big-time.

One of them could sneak through if Karren finds Luisa just too unbearable next week, altho that would more likely just let Leah back in imo (they'll have to have at least one woman in the final).  It should be Alex and Neil as the other two, but Alex could fuck up if anyone ever lets him be PM, and Neil has just had his card marked with his backstabbing.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Jun 22, 2013)

agree except good project management is a skill.

Having said that I think Neil despite being someone I would have punched repeatedly in the face by now is the best all round candidate, he can do selling, pitching, motivating, ideas and management.

Best all rounder without a doubt.


----------



## weltweit (Jun 22, 2013)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> agree except good project management is a skill.
> 
> Having said that I think Neil despite being someone I would have punched repeatedly in the face by now is the best all round candidate, he can do selling, pitching, motivating, ideas and management.
> 
> Best all rounder without a doubt.


 
I am not sure and do wonder what his business idea is. I expect he may make it to the interview stage and I would watch that if only to see him taken down a peg or two. Then there is that unshaven look, it isn't a beard, it looks like he is just lazy where it comes to personal hygiene - get a shave you slob!

Is someone, who is so full of himself, able to get on with other people without rubbing them up the wrong way. Neil is Neil's biggest fan and I don't find that an attractive trait at all.


----------



## _pH_ (Jun 27, 2013)

That bloke who got kicked off last night, is he an apprentice Alan Partridge?


----------



## weltweit (Jun 27, 2013)

I was wondering after seeing the show last night. Usually in live shows they record a lot more material than they actually use and they often shoot the same scene many times from different camera angles.

Yesterday Lea had to speak up about herself and it struck me that she was very well lit at that time, the lights got really into her blue eyes in a way that they would not unless she was specially lit. I wonder how much is real about this program and how much is actually very carefully filmed over an extended shooting period.

Do you know what I mean?


----------



## gosub (Jun 27, 2013)

think the digs at Alex was for wanting to do his legal thang are wide of the mark, "you've got no legal training" should have fired back -"what like a clerk of chambers"..     Firing was ALL about the business plan.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 27, 2013)

So many of the firings now are obviously about the business plan, not the weekly performances.  The programme is so unsatisfying in that regard, I wonder why I still watch it.

Then I see them produce a ready meal in a grey packet with a white skull called "horrible food" and I remember why I watch it.


----------



## Santino (Jun 27, 2013)

kabbes said:


> Then I see them produce a ready meal in a grey packet with a white skull called "horrible food" and I remember why I watch it.


It might have worked if they'd stuck with Dracula's Dinners and had a comedy vampire on the label, and not used the world 'horrible'.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 27, 2013)

Santino said:


> It might have worked if they'd stuck with Dracula's Dinners and had a comedy vampire on the label, and not used the world 'horrible'.


 
Yes, if they had done something completely different it might have not been utterly stupid.


----------



## Santino (Jun 27, 2013)

kabbes said:


> Yes, if they had done something completely different it might have not been utterly stupid.


You mean something like a Caribbean-Thai fusion dish?


----------



## weltweit (Jun 27, 2013)

What I noticed about yesterday was how Luisa really stitched up Francesca by forcing her to go to the kitchen when it was obvious she was totally unsuited for it. Then Luisa phoned through a ridiculous ingredients list on which Francesca had no chance and then towards the end of the task pretty much said it was all Francesca's fault for her cooking, which she could not do. Luisa should have been in the kitchen of that I have absolutely no doubt.

But of course they won the task so there was no post mortem on their performance.
I felt cheated!


----------



## kabbes (Jun 27, 2013)

Santino said:


> You mean something like a Caribbean-Thai fusion dish?


 
Another reason it was worth watching the programme.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 27, 2013)

weltweit said:


> What I noticed about yesterday was how Luisa really stitched up Francesca by forcing her to go to the kitchen when it was obvious she was totally unsuited for it. Then Luisa phoned through a ridiculous ingredients list on which Francesca had no chance and then towards the end of the task pretty much said it was all Francesca's fault for her cooking, which she could not do. Luisa should have been in the kitchen of that I have absolutely no doubt.
> 
> But of course they won the task so there was no post mortem on their performance.
> I felt cheated!


 
Clever politicking, I thought!


----------



## weltweit (Jun 27, 2013)

kabbes said:


> Clever politicking, I thought!


I just think Luisa is a manipulative so and so.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Jun 28, 2013)

Neil is still on course to win imo

and nowt wrong with a carribean-Thai fusion ready meal everyone liked the idea they were just put off by the lack of flavour which would have been resolved by that Luisa going in the kitchen.

I think Luisa is brilliant btw - she really stiched up Francesca and I think she took a gamble on that, putting it all on the team winning for her to get away with it.

You couldn't go into business with her though


----------



## stavros (Jun 28, 2013)

gosub said:


> think the digs at Alex was for wanting to do his legal thang are wide of the mark, "you've got no legal training" should have fired back -"what like a clerk of chambers".. Firing was ALL about the business plan.


 
I'd have just spat back at him, "You've got no electoral remit, yet you sit on the legislature".


----------



## Santino (Jul 3, 2013)

Great play by Neil there.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 3, 2013)

If the guys win by selling that stupid candle-holder it's a fucking fix.


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 3, 2013)

Jeeeezus - how did Jordan make it out of that boardroom in one piece??!

I've never seen anyone screw up so badly with surralan!


----------



## wiskey (Jul 3, 2013)

I quite liked Miles.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 3, 2013)

He gagged and nearly hurled


----------



## Epico (Jul 3, 2013)

Nanker Phelge said:


> He gagged and nearly hurled



He looked like he was trying to do that thing where you pretend you're coughing and mutter 'tosser' under your breath.


----------



## weltweit (Jul 3, 2013)

Just watched that, a good task, the girls however did well while the boys were well outside their comfort zones I thought.


----------



## weltweit (Jul 3, 2013)

I love the Dara show afterwards more than the main show. I was crying with laughter a moment ago. Shame Miles had to go he seems a good sport.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 3, 2013)

weltweit said:


> Shame Miles had to go he seems a good sport.


by 'a good sport' i see you in fact mean 'an up his own arse cunt'


----------



## weltweit (Jul 3, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> by 'a good sport' i see you in fact mean 'an up his own arse cunt'


Well he took Dara's ribbing in good humour.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 3, 2013)

weltweit said:


> Well he took Dara's ribbing in good humour.


i wasn't judging him on his performance on the bbc2 show


----------



## weltweit (Jul 3, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> i wasn't judging him on his performance on the bbc2 show


Oh I don't mind Miles


----------



## weltweit (Jul 3, 2013)

I must remember to watch the interview episode next week, iirc it is often the most amusing of all of them.


----------



## Stigmata (Jul 4, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> by 'a good sport' i see you in fact mean 'an up his own arse cunt'


 
You're just jealous of his impeccable physique and excellent tailoring


----------



## belboid (Jul 4, 2013)

did he just leave Jordan in to see him ripped apart in the interviews? He was rubbish throughout the programme (four hours buying candles??!!) and then revealed he hadn't understood/completely ignored the basic premise of the show? what an eejit.

that said, miles was also rubbish, and quite nasty again, he doesn't like it under pressure. tough, no loss.  (oh, I see he is actually a M*y*les. I knew a Myles at university, spelled that way because his 'mother felt it would look better if I get a knighthood')

did they say that after the interviews it will be down to _two_? Makes it even harder to predict who could get through


----------



## Hassan I Sabha (Jul 5, 2013)

How did the vase work? It looked like it needed a bottom bit to hold water and a bit of stem. Any flower you put in there would just fall over.


----------



## weltweit (Jul 5, 2013)

Hassan I Sabha said:


> How did the vase work? It looked like it needed a bottom bit to hold water and a bit of stem. Any flower you put in there would just fall over.


Dunno, but it was quite a cool object ...


----------



## Stigmata (Jul 5, 2013)

It looked like an alien death mask


----------



## kabbes (Jul 5, 2013)

belboid
Who gets fired has nothing to do with task performance, it is all about the business plans. They may as well not even bother with the tasks, frankly, at this point it is nothing more than an extended Dragon's Den.

Myles got fired because Sugar doesn't want to be in that business. Jordan is still there because Sugar isn't sure about his business plan so wants his smarter friends to have a look at it for him.


----------



## belboid (Jul 5, 2013)

You're certainly not entirely wrong, but I dont see him going for a plan that has a secret third partner, even if he does convince Jordan to take him on as an employee rather than partner.

And I think Myles could have convinced Sugar to stay in if he hadn't fucked up quite badly twice in a row. Only to stay in tho, barring miracles there's no way he have won.  (recall wotsernames plan last year - a fucking telemarketting conglomerate.  No way he wanted to do that, but he let her get to the final)


----------



## belboid (Jul 5, 2013)

Hassan I Sabha said:


> How did the vase work? It looked like it needed a bottom bit to hold water and a bit of stem. Any flower you put in there would just fall over.


it 'can be used to hold a display of beautiful flowers or as a backdrop for a single stem.'


----------



## kabbes (Jul 5, 2013)

They were unnecessarily rude about that woman's work of art on national telly, I thought. Saying it was wrong for the circumstances is one thing, but at times they crossed over to trashing it in and of itself.


----------



## belboid (Jul 5, 2013)

kabbes said:


> They were unnecessarily rude about that woman's work of art on national telly, I thought. Saying it was wrong for the circumstances is one thing, but at times they crossed over to trashing it in and of itself.


they certainly were.  But it could have been worse - he could have said he liked it.


----------



## Stigmata (Jul 5, 2013)

She got free publicity. She's not going to suffer because one of her pieces doesn't chime with Alan Sugar's refined sensibilities


----------



## The Boy (Jul 5, 2013)

Stigmata said:


> She got free publicity. She's not going to suffer because one of her pieces doesn't chime with Alan Sugar's refined sensibilities


 
Tbh, it probably would have been worse if he had said he like it...


----------



## weltweit (Jul 5, 2013)

Well despite what they said about it, if I was a bit more wealthy I would have loved to have one of those on a table somewhere. It is / they are unique objects on their own despite that they also have a function.


----------



## weltweit (Jul 5, 2013)

kabbes said:


> belboid
> Who gets fired has nothing to do with task performance, it is all about the business plans. They may as well not even bother with the tasks, frankly, at this point it is nothing more than an extended Dragon's Den.
> 
> Myles got fired because Sugar doesn't want to be in that business. Jordan is still there because Sugar isn't sure about his business plan so wants his smarter friends to have a look at it for him.


I think you have hit the nail on the head here kabbes, Sugar is already thinking of business plans that he might be interested in and those he is not which did make that task though interesting a bit academic.


----------



## Epico (Jul 5, 2013)

One of my problems with the new formula is whats to stop Sugar taking on more than one of the businesses? He could bankroll the lot of them if he thought they all had potential to make him money.


----------



## RedDragon (Jul 5, 2013)

It was obvious Myles was going to be shit at Sugar's 'I-started-as-a-barrow-boy' task


----------



## stavros (Jul 5, 2013)

I only found out today that Louisa and Jordan have been playing hide the sausage.


----------



## RedDragon (Jul 6, 2013)

She ditched him at the start of this series.

I'd always assumed Jordan to be the gay one.


----------



## belboid (Jul 10, 2013)

did anyone see Final 5?  Can I assume safely that they are all complete twats?


----------



## weltweit (Jul 10, 2013)

Oh, is tonight the interview stage ?

Hope so, I always enjoy the interview task !!

See some of those wankers taken down a peg or two


----------



## Stigmata (Jul 10, 2013)

belboid said:


> did anyone see Final 5? Can I assume safely that they are all complete twats?


 
Jordan and Luisa both from moneyed families, Lea apparently the result of an SS experiment to produce glamorous blonde geniuses. All determined to get rich or die trying


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 10, 2013)

Interviews are by far the best part of the show.  Cruel, painful, wonderful.


----------



## weltweit (Jul 10, 2013)

I liked Sophie


----------



## purenarcotic (Jul 10, 2013)

My favourite episode, the hilarious interviews from hell.


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 10, 2013)

The woman with the dark hair makes me think of Jill from nighty nighty.


----------



## weltweit (Jul 10, 2013)

The number 5 just came into my head


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 10, 2013)

weltweit said:


> The number 5 just came into my head


I'm going to use that at work.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 10, 2013)

Neil's plan is to pretend to be Jordan.


----------



## souljacker (Jul 10, 2013)

You fucking tell 'em Margaret.


----------



## souljacker (Jul 10, 2013)

He's never seen a rubiks cube in his life! What a massive twat.


----------



## weltweit (Jul 10, 2013)

souljacker said:


> He's never seen a rubiks cube in his life! What a massive twat.


Yea, but it would have been cool if he had managed to do it !!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 10, 2013)

What's with Jordan's arms! Have they shrunk since the start of the process?


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 10, 2013)

Nanker Phelge said:


> What's with Jordan's arms! Have they shrunk since the start of the process?


I thought something was wrong with my tele


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 10, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> I thought something was wrong with my tele


 
He's a vertical hold conundrum. Like a rubiks cube for the eyes.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 10, 2013)

They don't go past his waste. How does he stand up and wee?


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 10, 2013)

Nanker Phelge said:


> They don't go past his waste. How does he stand up and wee?


 
He stands on a chair?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 10, 2013)

paulhackett said:


> He stands on a chair?


 
How does that help him reach his winky?


----------



## weltweit (Jul 10, 2013)

Claude with Jordan .. I think this interview is terminated ... LOL


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 10, 2013)

Nanker Phelge said:


> How does that help him reach his winky?


 

Sorry. He stands on a chair so he's higher than the bowl and gets someone to hold his (a-hem) winky


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jul 10, 2013)

paulhackett said:


> Sorry. He stands on a chair so he's higher than the bowl and gets someone to hold his (a-hem) winky


 
It does look like he can't quite reach.


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 10, 2013)

DJ Squelch said:


> It does look liken he can't quite reach.


 
 all cock and no arms?


----------



## weltweit (Jul 10, 2013)

oops bit premature there


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 10, 2013)

tough call now...maybe dump the face lift clinic


----------



## wiskey (Jul 10, 2013)

The irish lass will win. 

Jordan was a prat but I liked him


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 10, 2013)

Dump the cake shops...better than a face lift.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 10, 2013)

Pfft...the only healthy one gets the boot.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 10, 2013)

wiskey said:


> The irish lass will win.
> 
> Jordan was a prat but I liked him


 
Jordan who was still to inform Sugar that surallan was only getting 15% of the business?  So funny.


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 10, 2013)

nah - dance studio woman was weak and 'meh'.  i have no doubt that leah will make a fucktonne of cash.  I hate her image and her promotion of it... but she is whip-smart and knew every inch of where the money was going in that business.

luisa could make money, but there seems to be more risk and lower margins.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jul 10, 2013)

She looks like she's been Tango'd on the after show.


----------



## Kidda (Jul 10, 2013)

That episode was the dogs  Loved it. 

Don't like either of the two finalists so I look forward to watching one cry tears of joy, one cry tears of disappointment and then the winner crying outside a court somewhere when she fails to sue Sugar at some point in the future for being stitched up.


----------



## weltweit (Jul 10, 2013)

What about Neil .... crumbled at the end when it transpired he wanted to compete with rightmove!!


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 10, 2013)

DJ Squelch said:


> She looks like she's been Tango'd on the after show.


the orange dress really doesn't help.  she looks like a fucking oompa loompa.


----------



## gosub (Jul 11, 2013)

wiskey said:


> The irish lass will win.
> 
> Jordan was a prat but I liked him


 

Botox is not something I would use, but I can't see many people who do, going Amstrad brand (or any of the other brands he has been associated with) 
that the stuff I want to permanently alter my face.  Especially after the cheap and cheerful breast implant scare.


Who did the contestant vetting,they were the only 2 really viable business plans out of the 5 and he was sacking people for weeks on the back of business plans that presumably were even worse


----------



## kabbes (Jul 11, 2013)

Sugar, unsurprisingly, totally missed the point of why the botox business was ethically dubious.  Margaret got it.  It's the fact that it's part of an industry designed to make people feel bad about themselves so that they will spend money to fix it -- _that's_ why it's a fucker.  It's not about the 0.1% that overdo it, it's about the 99.9% who never needed it but were persuaded that they did.


----------



## weltweit (Jul 11, 2013)

Am I the only one who was disappointed in Lea that after working so long to become a doctor she specialised in what I would describe as shallow and ethically dubious beauty treatments. I often thought looking at her that she may have herself over done a collagen injection in her upper lip herself.

I have a feeling cosmetic treatments may be a step too far for Sugar despite that it could make money which means he may face the prospect of being in business with the manipulative and game playing Luisa, still he made his bed, now he has to lie in it! He gets no sympathy from me!


----------



## RedDragon (Jul 11, 2013)

LordMyArse was probably thinking of the filler discounts he'd be getting.


----------



## Dan U (Jul 11, 2013)

If i was the contestants who went out before Jordan, i'd be fucking seething with him. Bloke shouldn't have even been in the show, let alone in the final 5.


----------



## Dan U (Jul 11, 2013)

RedDragon said:


> LordMyArse was probably thinking of the filler discounts he'd be getting.


 

there is a fnar post in here somewhere.


----------



## weltweit (Jul 11, 2013)

In a way I feel (just a little bit) for the candidates, some of them are very young and quite inexperienced despite their protestations to global domination, while they may have plenty of personal confidence writing a credible business plan is not the easiest thing in the world to do well.


----------



## RedDragon (Jul 11, 2013)

Jorden's creditability has been seriously damaged, hope he makes a quick recovery, it's not nice being picked on even if you are an idiot.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 11, 2013)

Sugar will go with the botox. She claimed that for a £300 treatment the profit will be £149. That's all Sugar's interested in.


----------



## Big Gunz (Jul 11, 2013)

What was Luisa's idea?  I missed it.  And surely if Jordan's bid was so flawed why was he chosen to be a candidate?


----------



## weltweit (Jul 11, 2013)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Sugar will go with the botox. She claimed that for a £300 treatment the profit will be £149. That's all Sugar's interested in.


Gross profit though surely, there are rent and rates, salaries and all sorts to take into account after that before you get to a bottom line return on investment. I suspect Luisa's idea will have a lower cost base.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 11, 2013)

Yeah, 50% gross margin on retail is not that great.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 11, 2013)

kabbes said:


> Yeah, 50% gross margin on retail is not that great.


 
Depends on the value of the product though, botox is not normal 'retail' is it, blurred more with a service.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 11, 2013)

50% gross margin on retail service is even worse!

I'm sure the business model is just fine, but it's not as straightforward as 50% gross profit = excellent profit.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 11, 2013)

kabbes said:


> 50% gross margin on retail service is even worse!
> 
> I'm sure the business model is just fine, but it's not as straightforward as 50% gross profit = excellent profit.


 
We get around 11.5% gross


----------



## smmudge (Jul 11, 2013)

The show's producers must have known from the beginning about Jordan's business plan, but decided to keep him in anyway for the lols.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 11, 2013)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> We get around 11.5% gross


What are you counting in your gross?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 11, 2013)

kabbes said:


> What are you counting in your gross?


 
The gross profit 

How much money we make from fees and commissions. Before overheads and shit.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 11, 2013)

So you are working on 13% before wages and rent?

13% of what, though?  You are selling high priced holidays and stuff, but presumably it's not 13% of the whole holiday?


----------



## Dan U (Jul 11, 2013)

EBITDA

if you are american.


----------



## Smyz (Jul 11, 2013)

Slightly concerned to hear a doctor outlining how they plan to cut corners on cleaning their clinic.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 11, 2013)

Dan U said:


> EBITDA
> 
> if you are american.


That's what I would have thought, but I can't work out what is costing the 87% that is leading to a 13% gross profit.


----------



## magneze (Jul 11, 2013)

They all fawned over Neil. The most terrifying contestant of them all.


----------



## Part 2 (Jul 11, 2013)

It's the first time Neil's had a tear in his eye!


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 12, 2013)

kabbes said:


> So you are working on 13% before wages and rent?
> 
> 13% of what, though? You are selling high priced holidays and stuff, but presumably it's not 13% of the whole holiday?


 
13% before wages, rent etc.

We don't sell holidays, but what we do sell can be high priced (business class to LA is £9K), but the majority of what we sell is £300-500ish.


----------



## belboid (Jul 12, 2013)

kabbes said:


> belboid
> Who gets fired has nothing to do with task performance, it is all about the business plans. They may as well not even bother with the tasks, frankly, at this point it is nothing more than an extended Dragon's Den.
> 
> Myles got fired because Sugar doesn't want to be in that business. Jordan is still there because Sugar isn't sure about his business plan so wants his smarter friends to have a look at it for him.


well, this proved to be quite wrong! Jordan was clearly kept in for one reason and one reason only, nothing to do with anyone's business plan, it was Project Humiliation. All about the telly, same as when the 'field of ponies' idiot was kept in the other year, everyone knew he was about to be thrown out, but, wow, what telly.

I should condemn it as cruel, but Jordan was an unpleasant little shit anyway, so fuck him.


----------



## gosub (Jul 12, 2013)

given they are now trying to class exec jet trips as "package holidays" so they can whack 20% tax on it, might have to up your prices soon


----------



## belboid (Jul 12, 2013)

weltweit said:


> Gross profit though surely, there are rent and rates, salaries and all sorts to take into account after that before you get to a bottom line return on investment. I suspect Luisa's idea will have a lower cost base.


Food outlets generally go for 25-33% costs on food, altho I cant quite work out exactly what Luisa's business really is. Selling food or baking goods?  Twas clear as mud.

I can see Leah's business will have a very high profit margin, in the short term at least, if only because such a business has to be run by a medical professional who will demand a bloody high salary, so unless there's a high margin, they just wont get involved. And we did see a bit in the interview which kinda backs her up - 'you've put down you'll make £267,000 profit in the first year, thats absurd' - but then she went through the figures and showed him why it wasnt.  No doubt she has been over-optimistic about year one growth, but her figures (as far as we can tell) are basically sound.  It's a field where people make a killing.


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 12, 2013)

weltweit said:


> The number 5 just came into my head


 
This is still making me laugh.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 12, 2013)

gosub said:


> given they are now trying to class exec jet trips as "package holidays" so they can whack 20% tax on it, might have to up your prices soon


 
Not that we sell holidays, but package holidays have no tax on anyway? The commission travel agents earn on a package holiday is VATable, but that gets claimed back.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 12, 2013)

belboid said:


> It's a field where people make a killing.


 
Yup. How often do you see cosmetic surgeons driving around in a G-reg Nissan?


----------



## gosub (Jul 12, 2013)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Not that we sell holidays, but package holidays have no tax on anyway? The commission travel agents earn on a package holiday is VATable, but that gets claimed back.


 
More the government is trying to reclassify flights as "package" and tax accordingly (and your gross is less than 20%)


----------



## RedDragon (Jul 12, 2013)

Chip Barm said:


> It's the first time Neil's had a tear in his eye!


Didn't want to take the day off work when his Dad died because it was a sign of weakness.


----------



## Stigmata (Jul 12, 2013)

RedDragon said:


> Didn't want to take the day off work when his Dad died because it was a sign of weakness.


 
I wouldn't give him a hard time over that personally. People react to that sort of thing in funny ways


----------



## weltweit (Jul 12, 2013)

Still Neil's demise was quite catastrophic, he went from favourite to loser in the time it takes to say "business plan!" ...


----------



## RedDragon (Jul 12, 2013)

Stigmata said:


> I wouldn't give him a hard time over that personally. People react to that sort of thing in funny ways


True enough, but for him to still see it as a virtue eight years later does give some insight.


----------



## Santino (Jul 12, 2013)

RedDragon said:


> True enough, but for him to still see it as a virtue eight years later does give some insight.


I don't think he did see it as a virtue, just an example of how driven he had been.


----------



## weltweit (Jul 12, 2013)

Santino said:


> I don't think he did see it as a virtue, just an example of how driven he had been.


Someone told me this a while ago:

No one on their deathbed ever said they regretted not spending more time at work!

Wonder what Neil would say about that.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 12, 2013)

Stigmata said:


> I wouldn't give him a hard time over that personally. People react to that sort of thing in funny ways


 
Like not mentioning it until you're under pressure during a brutal interview?


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jul 13, 2013)

I have a distinct feeling the producers know fuck all about business. I would be very surprised if they  actually saw through Jordan's business plan well enough to plot setting him up. As it is Jordan's plan was not as bad as all that, the problem was it didn't fit into the shows artifice. Bald Man who was rude to him is not actually that impressive IMO, he is just a rude plonker. Jordans plan seemed to me to be possible in the real world. Just not in the Apprentice. For instance if he was able to convince an Angel Investor to chuck £250k at a tech company which would be re-structured to make him, computer man and Investor all equal parties or whatever it could happen. But 'The Apprentice' is locked into a 50/50 deal with £250k. So while the interviews episode was probably the closest it got to actually having anything to do with business or entreprenuership it was still total bollocks. 

Saying that Margaret did manage to make Jordan look like an utter cock 'I've always been so much more intelligent than those around me...' etc. etc. But if you stick someone infront of a camera for long enough they'll say anything.. 

As it is Sugar is not very wealthy and not a very successful business man. And the people advising him are dodgy as fuck. The shows produces know sod all about business too. So not only is it car crash TV but it is a mangled wreck of a business idea in any sort of actual reality based perspective.

Which is why I find it such riveting TV.

I reckon baking because Plastic Surgery is tough to scale and she's too new to the profession.


----------



## RedDragon (Jul 13, 2013)

Wouldn't it be better to interview first and then get em to do task?


----------



## clicker (Jul 13, 2013)

He's got to choose between Luisa who has fingers in many pies , but also has a lazer death stare and would probably make him money then bugger off and do as well on her own with his contacts in the bag.

...or Leah , who would fill yer face then mop the floor.

Sugar is old school - he may think having a child will keep Luisa grounded? However i'm betting on Leah as he seems impressed at getting a doctor in the house.


----------



## weltweit (Jul 14, 2013)

bouncer_the_dog But baking means Sugar must deal with miss amateur manipulator, I don't think he wants that.
I certainly wouldn't!


----------



## magneze (Jul 17, 2013)

And so it begins. Place your bets. 

Baking for me.


----------



## wiskey (Jul 17, 2013)

derv reckons baking, I was well into Leah until she chose such a ghastly name! I'll stick with her though - mainly because I STILL have no idea what the baking idea actually is!

I'm really not buying the pinkness of Luisa either.


----------



## magneze (Jul 17, 2013)

He chooses the immoral idea that makes most cash. That's capitalism for you.


----------



## weltweit (Jul 17, 2013)

Bugger it was on earlier and I missed it.
Have to watch the follow up show instead, anyhow I like Dara ..

So Sugar didn't risk it with the malevolent manipulator


----------



## wiskey (Jul 17, 2013)

I won


----------



## weltweit (Jul 17, 2013)

wiskey said:


> I won


You are Lea ??


----------



## weltweit (Jul 17, 2013)

Doctor Lea

Coming to a high street near you - soon!


----------



## wiskey (Jul 17, 2013)

weltweit said:


> You are Lea ??


nooo, I had bets on her, derv went for the irritating manipulator.


----------



## Stigmata (Jul 18, 2013)

Sugar took a gamble on a high risk, high reward investment. Should have seen it coming really.


----------



## Santino (Jul 18, 2013)

Glad he didn't go with the person whose business plan was to put loads of small businesses out of business.

business business business business


----------



## RedDragon (Jul 18, 2013)

Hope she becomes really successful and pays back our training investment in taxes, tbh someone willing to profit from other's insecurities - I'm glad she's out of the NHS.


----------



## Stigmata (Jul 18, 2013)

RedDragon said:


> Hope she becomes really successful and pays back our training investment in taxes


 
Fair play to Dara O Briain for actually bringing that up on the aftershow thing.

Does anyone know where Luisa's surname comes from? Zissman? We were trying to work it out


----------



## RedDragon (Jul 18, 2013)

Stigmata said:


> Fair play to Dara O Briain for actually bringing that up on the aftershow thing.


I've sort of lost interest in wanting to watch the final so didn't see 'You're Fired', but glad to hear he mentioned it.


----------



## weltweit (Jul 18, 2013)

I find Dara's show more entertaining than the main program.


----------



## stavros (Sep 1, 2014)

I know it was postponed from its usual summer slot because of the World Cup, but does anyone know when this year's series is starting? There's nothing I can find on the Beeb website and Wikipedia just says Autumn.


----------



## belboid (Sep 1, 2014)

13 weeks of shows, isnt it?  So that should mean mid-September


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Sep 1, 2014)

In May I was walking down Picadilly circus at around 5.30pm and a load of over dressed bellends ran past me carrying a load of boardgames. Being a bit of a fan of boardgames I did a bit of a double take as I didn't recognise the boardgame at all. I also wondered why a load of orange women and wankers in suits (with no tie) would be running around London with a load of shit boardgames. And I actually said to myself 'do they think they are on the fucking apprentice or something' at which point I was nearly flattened by the camera crew that was charging after them. So I guess they were on the apprentice or something.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Sep 1, 2014)

Whenever I'm in Stratford Westfield or Essex Road Market I keep an eye out just in case not seen them yet though


----------



## stavros (Sep 2, 2014)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> a load of orange women and wankers in suits (with no tie)



U75 quote of the year?


----------

